# Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 - Opening Titles Mockup



## darrenwonnacott (Dec 14, 2015)

Hey Everyone, Last year I did a track reproduction/mockup of the Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 - Opening Titles music (Composed by Hans Zimmer and Lorne Balfe) for the film division at Silva Screen. I had a lot of fun creating the mockup and how much you can learn, especially about orchestration and the use of sound. Hope you enjoy listening and all have a great week!


----------



## jason.d (Dec 14, 2015)

I enjoyed this very much. Just curious, what did you use for the bass guitar sounding part?


----------



## josefsnabb (Dec 14, 2015)

Awesome work there! Good job
May I ask two questions, 1. How long did it take? 2. Just curious, which library used for the intro cello? Sounds amazing. 
Cheers
/Josef


----------



## darrenwonnacott (Jan 16, 2016)

jason.d said:


> I enjoyed this very much. Just curious, what did you use for the bass guitar sounding part?


Thanks for listening Jason! The repeating arpeggiated bass line was either Zebra or maybe Omnisphere (I will have a look and get back to you  - the other low guitar part was some real guitar I recorded. Hope you're having a great weekend!


----------



## darrenwonnacott (Jan 16, 2016)

josefsnabb said:


> Awesome work there! Good job
> May I ask two questions, 1. How long did it take? 2. Just curious, which library used for the intro cello? Sounds amazing.
> Cheers
> /Josef


Thank you so much Josef! The intro string part was actually a combination of a real player that was recorded and also LASS (LA Scoring Strings 2.5)


----------



## darrenwonnacott (Sep 17, 2016)

jason.d said:


> I enjoyed this very much. Just curious, what did you use for the bass guitar sounding part?


Hey Jason, Hope you're having a great weekend! Just opened the session to find out about the bass part. The bass guitar sounding part was a combination of a drop-d electric guitar I recorded (using Waves CLA Guitars) and also two different layered low sequenced patterns using u-he's Zebra software synth, one with some added EQ and Waves RBass. https://www.u-he.com/cms/zebra
Thanks again for listening Jason!
Best,
Darren


----------



## jason.d (Sep 17, 2016)

darrenwonnacott said:


> Hey Jason, Hope you're having a great weekend! Just opened the session to find out about the bass part. The bass guitar sounding part was a combination of a drop-d electric guitar I recorded (using Waves CLA Guitars) and also two different layered low sequenced patterns using u-he's Zebra software synth, one with some added EQ and Waves RBass. https://www.u-he.com/cms/zebra
> Thanks again for listening Jason!
> Best,
> Darren



Hey Darren, thanks so much for replying back. That waves plugin is pretty cool!

Have a great weekend!!


----------



## LML88 (Sep 17, 2016)

Nice work, well done


----------



## darrenwonnacott (Sep 18, 2016)

LML88 said:


> Nice work, well done


Thank you for listening!
Best,
Darren


----------



## desert (Sep 18, 2016)

Amazing job Darren!

Did you write zoosters breakout as well? 

Can I ask - were you given the sheet music?


----------



## darrenwonnacott (Sep 23, 2016)

desert said:


> Amazing job Darren!
> 
> Did you write zoosters breakout as well?
> 
> Can I ask - were you given the sheet music?



Hey! Thanks for listening. I only did the Modern Warfare 2: Opening Titles track on the album. I didn't have any sheet music for the piece, so it was all done by keep listening through the track, a lot of times  also I slowed down the track for some sections to make it easier.

Thanks again,

Have a great weekend!
Best,
Darren


----------

